# What the?



## benhasajeep (Jul 6, 2017)

I have somehow acquired a Canon EF-M camera.  Yes, a manual focus Canon body.  I was going through my camera room, cleaning up a bit.  And there was this dusty shoe box.  Has a Sigma 28-70af lens and a Canon 80-200 EF lens.  And a Speedlite 200m flash.

Someone must have given it to my wife.  And she put it in my photo room???


----------



## snowbear (Jul 6, 2017)

I guess that means you're now a switch hitter.

Seriously, if you don't want it, consider putting it up for donation, a la Pixmedic.  We get a few beginners/students that would appreciate something like this.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 6, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> as going through my camera room



You have a "Camera Room"???? Man first you post about the new lens and now we find out you have a "Room". Seriously dude, you gotta stop giving the rest of us an inferiority complex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah - I have part of a drawer.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 6, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > as going through my camera room
> ...



My sickness goes beyond a camera room.  It's actually 2 rooms, and if you count what I have in storage in my outbuilding.  3 rooms.  Of course they are not totally full of camera gear.  Actually in the process of moving 2 separate areas in 2 rooms to a single room.  I would have more gear but I sold my MF equipment over a year ago.  But now I realized that was a mistake.  As I found exposed and unexposed film in my clean up.  Now I need a MF camera to use up the film I have.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 6, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I have somehow acquired a Canon>SNIP>>>
> 
> Someone must have given it to my wife.  And she put it in my photo room???



1)Acquiring a Canon= a potentially dangereous symptom
2)Wisely your wife recognized potential harm, and foisted the possible vector onto you!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 6, 2017)

Derrel said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > I have somehow acquired a Canon>SNIP>>>
> ...



Actually.  In the past I errrrrr, ummmm, bought a Canon 20D and several lenses and a speedlight.  I shot both systems for about 3 years before I woke up.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 6, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > benhasajeep said:
> ...



Yeah...me too...bought myself a Canon system (20D, 5D, multiple lenses, 580 EX-II speedlight) and used it concurrently with my Nikon stuff for over half a decade..but I got out of it mostly around 2016 by selling off all the lenses. (24-105-L,50,85,100 macro,135/2,135 2.8 Soft Focus, 70-200 2.8 L IS USM) and keeping only the two bodies and an 18-125 Sigma for the 20-D.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 7, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I have somehow acquired a Canon EF-M camera.  Yes, a manual focus Canon body.  I was going through my camera room, cleaning up a bit.  And there was this dusty shoe box.  Has a Sigma 28-70af lens and a Canon 80-200 EF lens.  And a Speedlite 200m flash.
> 
> Someone must have given it to my wife.  And she put it in my photo room???



*EOS*-M is now mirrorless
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 7, 2017)

Not an EOS-M.  It's a MF film camera from early 90's.  EF-M is the model.  Guess they didn't make that many with AF already going gangbusters by then.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 9, 2017)

snowbear said:


> I guess that means you're now a switch hitter.
> 
> Seriously, if you don't want it, consider putting it up for donation, a la Pixmedic.  We get a few beginners/students that would appreciate something like this.



Ok, looked up Pixmedic and saw a flikr site.  I can send the Canon, but I also have 3 Tokina I believe 28-70 MF lenses for Nikon.  These are NOS in original boxes!  I think one might be missing caps from the box.  But they are basically brand new.  I might also have a 70-210 Tokina MF NOS lens.  I will have to double check on that one.  All together probably not worth $100 on ebay.  So might as well donate them to a good cause.  Would like to know a little bit first.


----------

